# Flash not syching with new Canon EOS 80D



## snburton (Jan 2, 2017)

I bought a Canon EOS 80D along with the 430EXIII-RT speedlite but can't get them synced. When I hold the button to auto focus prior to shooting the flash  shoots but then when I take the pic it doesn't shoot. Almost like it is providing fill flash. I have checked my settings for using the external flash (ETTL), enabled flash firing, flash sync speed in Av mode set to auto, 1st curtain sync. Lots of bells and whistles on this one that's new to me (upgrading from the 60D) so I am not sure what I need to look for. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## weepete (Jan 3, 2017)

Try setting the sync speed to 1/60 or 1/250 and see if it works then


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 3, 2017)

You may have the flash set to "disable" (see page 235 of your manual).  In this mode, the flash can be "on" and it will use the auto-focus assist beam AND it will also fire flash to optically communicate with slave flashes but this technically happens a fraction of a second BEFORE the shutter opens (so you visually see the flash fire, but the photos would be dark.)  

If flash firing is set to "disable" then just switch it to "enable".

Next... make sure you zero out the flash exposure compensation (FEC) setting using the menu on the Speedlite (NOT on the camera).  If FEC is set to anything other than '0' on the flash then it overrides camera settings.   You should also make sure it's zero'd out on the camera after confirming that it is zero'd on the flash.

Also make sure the "Wireless func." (optical wireless mode) is set to "disable" (that tells the camera there are no external speedlites being used.)  This feature allows you to use on-camera flash as a master (controller) and set up off-camera lights as slaves which actually provide all the light.  

You may want to pick up a copy of the book "Speedliter's Handbook" by Syl Arena.  It's very good at explaining how to use the Canon flash system.


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 3, 2017)

TCampbell said:


> You may have the flash set to "disable" (see page 235 of your manual).  In this mode, the flash can be "on" and it will use the auto-focus assist beam AND it will also fire flash to optically communicate with slave flashes but this technically happens a fraction of a second BEFORE the shutter opens (so you visually see the flash fire, but the photos would be dark.)
> 
> If flash firing is set to "disable" then just switch it to "enable".
> 
> ...


Tim - Thanks for posting the book. I ordered it as I am focusing on using speedlites only for my home studio.


----------



## snburton (Jan 4, 2017)

I tried all these things but they didn't resolve the issue. I also put the flash on a 60D and a Rebel. Same problem there. I put a flash that is the same model but not RT on the 80D and it worked fine. Makes me think it is in the settings on the flash itself.


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 6, 2017)

snburton said:


> I tried all these things but they didn't resolve the issue. I also put the flash on a 60D and a Rebel. Same problem there. I put a flash that is the same model but not RT on the 80D and it worked fine. Makes me think it is in the settings on the flash itself.



you're probably right but I don't know about the new RT flashes


----------



## snburton (Jan 9, 2017)

Apparently the flash was defective. I have now learned a lot about flash settings so that is the good news. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 9, 2017)

Always good to get it resolved. The education was a bonus.


----------

